# what are some of the most popular choices for mtb socks these days?



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

What are some of the most popular choices for mtb socks these days? The DryMax Hyper Thin Mini Crew has been my general athletic sock for years:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ABX4IM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_.bzYFbAPPKYRN

But at the mtb events I went to last year it looked like most mtb guys wear crew socks with a few wearing quarter socks - no low or "no show" socks. I just bought a pair of 5.10 Freerider Pros so now I need up my mtb sock game. Any recs?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

CEP for the "fresh look"

https://www.sportsshoes.com/product/cep222/cep-neon-compression-socks-~-aw20/#sku-cep222


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

mik_git said:


> CEP for the "fresh look"
> 
> https://www.sportsshoes.com/product/cep222/cep-neon-compression-socks-~-aw20/#sku-cep222


Oh god no.

Edit: Not no, but fukc no.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Oh god no.
> 
> Edit: Not no, but fukc no.


But they have the Fresh Look...


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

The sock of choice for ultra running...by far. Great for cycling too.

https://www.injinji.com/


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Socks? I've been wearing Keen sandals all summer and fall until last week. My decision process on socks has become: chilly temps require thicker socks. Less chilly temps require thinner socks. Did I miss something?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just buy whats on sale. Most are Sockguy socks. There's a vendor when I went to Sea Otter last year was selling 3 pairs for $10. I bought several pairs. I have socks that are years old that are still in pretty good shape.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I didn't even known there were "mtn bike socks."

95% out of the year I just wear "socks. " I prefer black socks because they don't show dirt as much. If it's cold I'll wear thicker ones.

I have about 10 pairs of these:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Silk socks from REI, then RAB Vapor Barriers, then Wiggies Lamilite Socks.


----------



## jamesr83 (Jul 8, 2019)

I've just always used these "danish endurance" socks. Comfy, not too expensive, have held up very well https://amzn.to/2L6IwmV

Found myself wearing them to the gym also


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

you guys are crackin me up....

Socks are pretty personal items and a lot depends on the temps you expect to wear them in...... I like Merino socks, even for summer.

One brand I've really liked lately is Darn Tough....different heights and weights, look good. Definitely need to find a discount code or sale....but they are quality...

Also have run Wigwam, Kuiu, Smartwool, and some budget RealTree Merino that were amazing for super cheap.

Don't only get stuck on a cycling rebrand unless you just want the logo.....which I do have many of 

Tasco is a really nice quality good looking product...


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Nike dryfit socks work great.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

QBP, if you have the cred's...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't ride with socks, its TRI!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

As it's never really super hot were I live... 

Average temp is 16-18°C 

I prefer to wear work type socks, thick and comfy w/ adequate adequate ankle protection.

If I'm riding hot, arid conditions - I'll wear sports socks. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

TraxFactory said:


> Tasco is a really nice quality good looking product...


Tasco Dawn Patrol socks are Awesome!!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It should be noted that I am far from an expert on fashion, especially when my wife or kids are asked, so my input may be useless. My cycling sock are all either crew or quarter length. I haven't noticed big differences in cycling socks from Sock Guy, Save our Soles, DeFeet, Jett, Pearl Izumi, Endura, SmartWool, etc.

I wear cycling socks as my daily socks most of the time, even when I have to wear them with a suit for work. Almost all of mine were schwag from events, from club membership, for supporting IMBA, or given to me as gifts, with a few pairs bought out of the sale bin at the LBS. Here are the contents of my sock drawer that are not currently in the laundry.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

*DeFeet or Save our Soles*

I prefer Defeet or a new one I found, Save our Soles have been my go to, everyday really, riding or not. Both offer a huge selection of styles and colors. Another brand I've tried is Watts Style.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Surprised not to see dissent labs socks

All the cool kids wear these now


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

The last 4 or 5 pairs of Socks I have purchased were from TASCO. They are local to where I live, so I like supporting local business, plus they make a good product with cool designs.

Before I discovered TASCO I was wearing Sock Guy, also a local company, but they do not hold any local stock.... TASCO does an annual warehouse sale in their parking lot with other vendors, food, etc.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have some sockguy, tld, yeti (sockguy), defeet, swiftwick and dissent

For me nothing beats dissent they are by far the best in my opinion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm a bit of a sock aficionado (fetishist? weirdo? ). My go-tos are Swiftwick, Defeet, and Sockguy for the most part. Some may want to check out Twin Six, they have a bit of a MTB vibe in their designs, and I find the quality to be good.

These are just the warm weather bins (yes, I know I have a problem):


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Bikeworks said:


> I'm a bit of a sock aficionado (fetishist? weirdo? ). My go-tos are Swiftwick, Defeet, and Sockguy for the most part. Some may want to check out Twin Six, they have a bit of a MTB vibe in their designs, and I find the quality to be good.
> 
> These are just the warm weather bins (yes, I know I have a problem):


That is awesome!


----------



## jmac481 (Jan 22, 2011)

I like Swiftwick socks.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

When my socks get to raggedy to be worn in a my normal social environment which is already more on the raggedy side of the normal side of society they morph and turn into my mtb socks.


----------



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bikeworks said:


> I'm a bit of a sock aficionado (fetishist? weirdo? ). My go-tos are Swiftwick, Defeet, and Sockguy for the most part. Some may want to check out Twin Six, they have a bit of a MTB vibe in their designs, and I find the quality to be good.
> 
> These are just the warm weather bins (yes, I know I have a problem):


Jeebus! This looks like my sock collection. I have about every design of Sock Guy socks that come in quarter crew length, and multiples of some of them. That reminds me. I should go to his site and check for new designs.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

SkyAboveDirtBelow said:


> Jeebus! This looks like my sock collection. I have about every design of Sock Guy socks that come in quarter crew length, and multiples of some of them. That reminds me. I should go to his site and check for new designs.


Lol, I hear you! I got a gift certificate for Defeet, but I'm waiting on the Spring designs. Couple of sock losers we are.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

Smartwool - thickness depends on the season


----------



## johnpeace (May 27, 2008)

I find socks to be one of the most important pieces of gear. I favor merino wool (year round). I have some 1/4 crew and some full calf, some thick, some thin. Seems like the Darn Tough and Smartwool have been my favorites over the years.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

ctxcrossx said:


> The sock of choice for ultra running...by far. Great for cycling too.
> 
> Injinji® Performance Toesocks


Not the choice for ultra runners unless you like blisters between your toes.


----------

